# SAB Jolly Automatico 1-group



## AlbertR (Sep 26, 2021)

As @DavecUKsuggested, here's my setup:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@AlbertR looking good...and with ample space for a Vesuvius Evo Leva 😉


----------



## AlbertR (Sep 26, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> looking good...and with ample space for a Vesuvius Evo Leva 😉


 🙂 Not really. And after all, the espresso machine is just the means to an end. Remember, main part of our coffee pleasure is the bean and the human in front of the machine. I doubt if I could get a Vesuvius for about 1700€, what I have paid for the SAB. Being retired I need to keep an eye on costs and investment.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Ah no. The espresso machine IS the end! The means is the excuse that I need coffee 😆


----------

